# Zanesville city glass works flask



## dollarbill (Jun 15, 2009)

Heres one I got yesterday .The one beside is  a plane one but has S.G.W.Lou.Ky on the bottom  the other is a good local Med . Thanks for looken and any info .
          bill


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello,  Nice bottles, but that flask is really a nice one.  I hope you show some more pictures when it is cleaned up.  I bought a lot there in Zanesville one time thinking I wanted to move there.  One section of my collection contains bottles marked as being from an Early American  Glasshouse.  So you can understand my interest.  Thanks RED M.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2009)

excellent flask.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 15, 2009)

sweet flask Bill, are you planning on keeping it?


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 15, 2009)

what are they worth Lobey?  I thought around 100?  is that right?


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 15, 2009)

$125 or so. It's a scarce one, and I think I read somewhere they made them from 1867 to 1869.


----------



## LC (Jun 15, 2009)

Great finds Bill , love the flask . I have one in amber , its one of my favorite bottles .


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice one Bill. Very scarce I'd say. Sold the one I had several years ago for 100 bucks to a bud. He still has it. What ever was in it was pretty big with logging crews. I have seen 4 or 5 like your and one clear flint glass one and they all came out of logging camps around here.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 15, 2009)

Good finds Bill. Tique is right on with value. $100 would be the high end in dug condition. The can bring $125 or so if attic mint. Very historic, old flasks no matter the value.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey all
   First thank you all for your replys and info . This is a great fourm .Wish I could say I pulled this one from the dirt myself but no matter I got a real deal on it and it did come from real close to my house . I was very happy to take it off the guys hands .Heres a few more pics .The lip is very crude as you'll see and the bottom is not quite flat .Thers also a dimple in the shoulder .


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 16, 2009)

The bottom ,What type would this be .


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 16, 2009)

Dimple  in the sholder.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 16, 2009)

One more of the lip .Thanks agian all for looking and your input .
     bill


----------



## capsoda (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like the new kid put that lip finish on. It has a lot of caricature.


----------



## LC (Jun 16, 2009)

The link below shows one of these with a bit of yellowish cast to it . Valued at $335.00

 http://eholdenantiques.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=2647


----------



## LC (Jun 16, 2009)

And here is a dandy yellow amber one . Beautiful !

 http://www.greatantiquebottles.com/fl170text.html


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Cap and L.C.   
 Thanks agian ,Yea does look like the new guy work on it Cap .Noticed the bottles in the links L.C. posted are pretty crude too. Thanks you L.C. for the links  and all and good luck digging and finding to all.
            bill


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 11, 2009)

I just dug one of these flasks in regular amber.  The hole had it, and 2 unembossed aqua strapsides, and 1 shard of a crock.  Got lucky I guess.  Anyone have a more realistic value on it?  I'll get pics up later on.  TIA


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 11, 2009)

I knew I should have stayed and dug that hole last night.[] A mint amber one will bring $700 or so.A dug one will bring a little less but is still a killer find.Congrats!


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks man, I thought it was another slick strap in amber, glad I was wrong.  My back be broke, clay sucks.  Now which one out of the two left are older?  The one towards the front of the lot, or towards the back?  I still think the one on the alley is the 80's hole, and hopefully the really sterile one in front is the 50s-60s[&o]  I don't feel like taking/editing/and posting[&o] pics 2nite, will 2morrow. But it was encased in the lovely perry county clay, slightly sick, but nothing else.  It has that nice familiar dip in the lip, courtesy of Z.O.


----------



## LC (Jul 11, 2009)

I am glad I read this post being I have one of these amber flasks . I would not call it mint but is in my opinion super nice . A guy told me mine was worth 200 , glad I did not sell it to him ........


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 12, 2009)

[]~


----------



## LC (Jul 12, 2009)

That's definitely a clean one Josh . Here is a picture of mine , sorry the pic is not better. Yours is much cleaner than mine . It was found practically covered with dirt in the dirt floor of an old root cellar . I have never tried cleaning this one up , might get it cleaned professionally some time or another .


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks LC, yeah I get lucky almost every time they're packed in clay.  Keeps the sickness to a minimum, and they clean up pretty easy just with a brush.  Does yours have the little nipple on the base?


----------



## LC (Jul 12, 2009)

Just spent an hour trying to figure out what the H went wrong with my computer , it would not allow me to make a reply to your post . Yes , it does have the nipple on the bottom Josh , posting a pic along with this post , Lou


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's some better pics


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 27, 2009)

Anuda


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 27, 2009)

Tried to get the whittle


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 27, 2009)

Glug glug


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 27, 2009)

Closeup


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 27, 2009)

Done


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I saw one on ebay for a $750.00 Buy It Now.In bottles and insullators pre 1900<flasks.Very nice.


----------



## LC (Jul 27, 2009)

Definitely super clean Josh , thanks for the second look see .


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, it was definately my find of the year so far.  Here's hoping for a trend in quality for that block.[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet flasks and nice pics!  Thanks.

 PD


----------

